# Debenhams



## loukkcat (10 Dec 2009)

Had the following issue with Debenhams...just want to know does anyone know if their stance is legal and if I overreacted??

I was in London at the weekend and bought a handbag for the night out in Debenhams in Westfield. Asked them when purchasing could I bring it back to Debenhams in Ireland if I had a problem. They said fine. 
An hour into the night and the handle of the handbag broke. Had no time to bring it back the next day so first thing Monday went to Debenhams in Newbridge to bring it back. Was happy to exchange it for a different handbag as knew the exchange rate would create hassle. Staff there were extremely rude to me, to the point that I was almost in tears. Basically they said I couldn't exchange it becasuse the bag came from Miss Selfridge concession which they didn't have there. My point was because it was faulty that shouldn't matter (fair enough if I'd just changed my mind). Store manager walked off shouting at me and wouldn't listen to my point. He gave me his name but refused to give me customer service phone number, correct address or email. 

I rang directory enquiries, got their phone number and got put through to a really nice guy in London. His point was different to the guy in Newbridge - he said I couldn't return it because I bought it in the UK, even though they told me in store I could. He said all I could do was post back the bag to the store I bought it, where they would refund my card and postage costs! Haven't done that yet and seems like a lot of hassle for a £12 bag, but as I made such a fuss, feel I should now.

Legally, because the bag is faulty, should I not be at least entitled to an exchange in a Debenhams store regardless of what country it was in, or am I really getting a fair deal here?


----------



## Newbie! (10 Dec 2009)

I've had this sort of problem with concession stands before. I cant answer your question but as an alternative, could you try to bring it back to Miss Selfridge here in Ireland and say you bought it and the handle broke. They may offer you a goodwill exchange without the receipt. Worth a try.


----------



## truthseeker (10 Dec 2009)

A number of issues here.

I would be putting a complaint, in writing, to the London store because they told you that exchange in Ireland was possible and then when you phoned them back you were told you couldnt.

I would be putting another complaint, in writing, to the Newbridge store because their staff were rude and a manager refused to give you contact information for customer service.

As to whether or not Debenhams have a legal obligation to you for goods bought in a UK store to be exchanged in an Irish store - I dont know, but would imagine as its a different country they are not obliged to look after you in Ireland.

Did you overreact? Yes I think so. If it upsets you to the point of almost being in tears to deal with incompetent unhelpful staff over a £12 handbag then perhaps you should consider getting someone else to go in on your behalf - seriously, its only a handbag!


----------



## Newbie! (10 Dec 2009)

truthseeker said:


> A number of issues here.
> I would be putting a complaint, in writing, to the London store because they told you that exchange in Ireland was possible and then when you phoned them back you were told you couldnt.



Did you specifically ask them about returning the Ms Selfridge handbag or did you just ask them in general about returning items purchased in Debenhams to Debenhams Ireland? They may have given you the correct information depending on their understanding of the question.


----------



## loukkcat (10 Dec 2009)

Thanks, yeah, I'll try Miss Selfridge in Jervis. Good idea, don't know why I didn't think of that!!

Yeah, I shouldn't have let it get to me, and then of course I felt like an eejit for getting worked up over it! Rude staff just annoy me so much, and he kept telling me to calm down, and you know what happens when you tell a woman to calm down.....

I didn't specifically ask about the Miss S handbag, I bought a load of stuff, some were presents and asked could they be returned in Ireland if there was a problem. To be honest, the shop staff didn't even realise we had a different currency in Ireland (typical) so I shouldn't have taken them at their word. And the guy on the phone was very apologetic about me being given the wrong info in store in the UK and said he will bring it up with management in Westfield!


----------



## becky (10 Dec 2009)

truthseeker said:


> A number of issues here.
> 
> I would be putting a complaint, in writing, to the London store because they told you that exchange in Ireland was possible and then when you phoned them back you were told you couldnt.
> 
> ...


 
+1.  If it was a bespoken hermes maybe I'd be upset.

Personally I'd do what the man in London offered.  I think it's very fair that he offered to refund the postage as well.


----------

